# Website offline nehmen?



## RMS (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo, 
habe bei 1&1 Domain sowie Webhosting möchte diese jetzt als Cloud nutzen da der Speicher Unlimited ist.

Wie schaffe ich es das die Website nicht erreichbar ist aber dennoch mit FTPS Daten in ein htaccess verzeichnis hoch und heruntergeladen kann.


----------



## sheel (25. Mai 2018)

Hi

einfach die Dateien der Webseite löschen, dann ist auch nichts mehr aufrufbar.
Falls bei 1&1 dadurch dann irgendeine Umleitung entsteht, eine leere index.html-Datei hin um einfach eine weiße Seite zu bekommen.


----------



## ComFreek (25. Mai 2018)

Generell wär ich aber vorsichtig, sensible Dateien in einen Ordner zu laden, der eigentlich für die Auslieferung mitteles eines Webservers gedacht ist. Auch wenn du eine .htaccess hast, könnte es im Falle eine Fehlkonfiguration immer noch zu einer Auslieferung deiner Daten kommen.
Hast du per FTPS auch Zugriff auf übergeordnete Ordner von "htdocs"/"www"/wie das bei euch heißt? Da würde ich einen neuen Unterordner erstellen und entsprechende Rechte setzen (nur rw des aktuellen Benutzers).


----------

